# Sauron and Aragorn



## Jon Lannister (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, at the begining of The Return of the King (or at the end of The Two Towers, not sure), Aragorn decides to reveal himself to Sauron through the Palantir of Saruman. My question is: how could Aragorn resist such a meeting? He was, indeed, a King, and a great men, blessed with extended life and knower of the lore of the Elves. But how could he resist seeing Sauron, something that even corrupted Saruman and Denethor and almost killed Pippin?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the idea is that Denethor and Saruman were slaves to their own pride (and the insecurity/fear that comes with it). Pippin's case could have been merely a lack of initiation or familiarity with dark arts. Aragorn, on the other hand, is reluctant to command authority until the time has come


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that only the kings or Arnor and Gondor could view the Palantir fully. Others would slowly lose their minds from overuse or they'd be easier to deceive and corrupt thru the Palantir. Can't remember where I read this, maybe Unfinished Tales or something.But anyways Aragorn as True king had the ability to most effectively use the Palantir to reveal himself and not be corrupted or deceived by Sauron.


----------



## Jon Lannister (Jul 1, 2011)

Even though, Saruman was a Maiar and Sauron could see through him. I can't understand how a man, even being a true king, could face Sauron and not be, at least, perturbed by fear. Moreover, knowing that Sauron would use all his strenght against the true heir of Gondor and Arnor.


----------



## Zalmoxis (Jan 9, 2012)

> Even though, Saruman was a Maiar and Sauron could see through him. I can't understand how a man, even being a true king, could face Sauron and not be, at least, perturbed by fear



One is perturbed by fear if he lets himself to be perturbed.
One can be affected if he lets himself affected.

Denethor went mad because he believed Sauron and let himself influenced by what Sauron did show him. Saruman went to the Dark side because he believed that it will triumph. While Pippin simply looked at the device out of curiosity.

Aragorn on the other hand knew pretty well what he was doing and what where the risks. That is why, he looked only once, and then, with a very clear purpose.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it has to do with right. You cannot deny Aragorn's right to the palantir, as he was the heir of kings. I think this is why Denethor did not follow the same path as Saruman. Denethor was not corrupted. Only the things he saw brought him to despair. Saruman on the other hand had no right to the palantir, and therefore was corrupted by Sauron. But that is besides the point. 

Aragorn states he had the strength. He says the right was unquestionable, and the strength was enough....barely. So that's it. Maybe he had enough strength because the right was so obviously his. Maybe because he was the heir of Elendil wielding Narsil Sauron wavered.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jon Lannister said:


> Well, at the begining of The Return of the King (or at the end of The Two Towers, not sure), Aragorn decides to reveal himself to Sauron through the Palantir of Saruman. My question is: how could Aragorn resist such a meeting? He was, indeed, a King, and a great men, blessed with extended life and knower of the lore of the Elves. But how could he resist seeing Sauron, something that even corrupted Saruman and Denethor and almost killed Pippin?




Perhaps its for that reason he chose to resist. It's possible we the readers werent made aware of hard his struggle to do this was and I'm sure the temptation was there but I think it was because of his knowledge that prevented him and made it easier for him to resist.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 8, 2017)

I think another factor was that Denethor and Saruman had used the planter several times. It took time for Sauron to overcome or deceive them.


----------



## CMParish (Feb 23, 2017)

I wouldn't say Aragorn was not perturbed. He says he had only barely the strength to face Sauron via the Palantir. But in Aragorn the blood of Numenor ran true and the Palantir was his by right to use. Also, Denethor, while also nearly true with the blood of Numenor, was flawed from the beginning and thus more susceptible to deceit and manipulation by Sauron, for Sauron likely did not initially confront Denethor as he had to do with Aragorn. Instead he merely allowed Denethor to see what he would see, albeit Sauron cherry-picked what was shown. Thus over time his manipulation and deceit ensared Denethor. Saruman, likewise was initially not outright confronted but also deceived, for he too went into it thinking he already knew the answer, so when he was shown little by little what Sauron knew he would accept, he too was ensared and eventually Sauron had both believing that Sauron would undoubtedly win and thus the only course was to align with him. 
Aragorn on the other hand was not going in with any preconceived notions, nor would he listen to or accept Sauron's lies, and being true in heart and purpose he did not carry into the venture those flaws inherent in Saruman and Denethor. Aragorn looked into the Palantir for one reason only, to reveal himself as the rightful King returned and to throw down the gauntlet before Sauron (and in so doing divert Sauron's attention from Frodo). And even doing this brief thing proved nearly too much for him.


----------

